# what makes a great smelling man?



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i have heard at least 3 women say that my brother in law is the best smelling man ever..........no way would a ask him..........


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Good smelling men have no discernible scent IMO. But I know one when I meet him. There's a certain je ne sais quoi that surrounds them which can be excruciatingly intoxicating. And exceedingly dangerous...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Why would you not ask him? Seems like learning what works is a decidedly "manly" thing to do. 

But in response to your question... a man who never, ever, ever, even on pain of death, permits one droplet of Brut cologne to touch his skin. Just thinking of that smell engages my gag reflex. Yuck-poo!!!

J. Peterman's 1903, yes. Elsha (the original, not the crap imitation), yes. With a light, light touch.

In truth? The best smelling man is one who is just clean with a little fresh sweat on him. <suhh-woon!!>


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

A man that smells of outdoors - snow, cold, leather, woodsmoke and then whatever cologne sits on his skin well. Sweat on a clean man, like Raeven said. Yup. Rawr. 

Lordy, the way a man smells can overpower visuals for me, because I'm highly drawn to scent. But not that drenched cologne smell you get in office environments. 

Pine. Balsam. Cedar. Mesquite. Water. 

I will always ask a man what cologne he wears if I am interested in him. I'm trying to 'fix' it in my mind. Of course, his unique body chemistry will make the integration with the cologne a unique scent.

I need to go smell someone....LOL! 

Thierry Mugler came out with a scent of leather with chili pepper recently. I almost bought a bottle just to pretend I had a boyfriend...haha!

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I don't really like cologne, but every once in a while I smell some delicious man. I don't have to be attracted to him. I just ask him what he's wearing and of course, tell him he smells good.

I usually like the smell of clean. 

I love the way we all have our own personal scent. I still remember the smell of my first love. I remember holding the pillow he'd slept on the night before close during a long bus ride and thinking I'd never forget that smell. I haven't seen him since the 70's, but I think I'd still recognize his scent.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Every time I smell myself I smell great. Maybe I'm just fond of me, but, maybe I'm awesome. 
Well, then again, maybe my nostrils are burned out.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

can't stand brut either. what does it for me is crude oil. heavens to betsy! after 10 years i can still smell it on his shirt i keep under my pillow. smelled it last night and it lulled me off to sleep. ~Georgia.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

English Leather. Nobody really wears that anymore, but it was always intoxicating to me.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it differs for each woman.
I have only met a few men who really did it for me smell-wise....and yes, it can be intoxicating!
I do love the smell of my DH and I can honestly say I missed it when we were apart.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I can appreciate the scent after working on the farm - given one hasn't slipped into hog waste. However, nothing beats that clean, fresh-from-the-shower smell. I'm also fond of the scents of real leather, and a subtle hint of vanilla too. But those obnoxiously strong, overpowering colognes are awful. 

Another thing I love is the smell of hay, perhaps not so much on man...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I liked Halston Z-14 as far as colognes. Freshly showered man smells yummy too.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Simi: After having teen daughters and their boyfriends around, I can no longer stand any version of Axe. Those boys must have bathed in the darn stuff!

Since I am a fragrance-a-holic, I belong to Fragrantica. Here is the note description of the Thierry Mugler fragrance for men I mentioned earlier.

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Thierry-Mugler/The-Taste-of-Fragrance-A-Men-13605.html

Mugler does amazing things with fragrance and is one of my favorite designers, although I preferred his line prior to the big increase in synthetics.

My current fragrance wardrobe is this one:
http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Thierry-Mugler/Alien-Les-Parfums-de-Cuir-16041.html and http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Thierry-Mugler/The-Taste-of-Fragrance-Alien-13604.html

I cannot wear the light fragrances as I have weird body chemistry - it stops watches and other strange stuff.

Golden: YES, the smell of hay, fresh cut wood (that turns my head in a terrible way) and also sweetgrass. 

Earthy scents I guess would be the key to a 'manly' scent. LOL..I need a woodcutter dressed in leather standing in a hayfield (faint)

~ST


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I honestly can't stomach any commercial scents. It all started when I was pregnant and my little brother lived with us. He would get up at 5 every morning and shower in the bathroom right across the hall from our room, using Axe body wash. I would then immediately vomit. Ever since, my tolerance for fragrances of any sort has gone out the window. I don't like my husband's cologne at all, so he doesn't really wear it anymore. I can't do any kind of non-natural fragrance in body wash. Our deodorant is naturally scented, even.

I guess the best smelling man to me is one fresh out of the shower (with no stinky soaps), with a little hint of fresh air on him.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

SimplerTimez said:


> Simi: After having teen daughters and their boyfriends around, I can no longer stand any version of Axe. Those boys must have bathed in the darn stuff!


Mine was kind of a tonge in cheek post, and more of an inside joke that no one here would have understood, but I was waiting to see what anyone said about Axe before I posted it.. 

We go to this Motorcycle rally every year... very primitive camping with about 10,000 people.... We have some friends that ride down from Canada for it every year.. 

Being as it's real primitave as a whole, most people just wash up every day best they can... 

One of the guys from Canada brings a few cans of Axe with him and basically showers in it every night.. 

So for us, we call that smelling like a Canandian.. and it's funny how all the girls around the rally would want to semll him... So we figured it must be good smelling... We couldn't stand it because you couldn't smell the exhaust of the bikes or the camp fire over it..

We'd give him so much crap.. all us guys would all try sitting on his lap, blow him kisses, and offer to spend the night in his tent with him.. All our wives would give him the hardest time too... saying us "Dirty American" guys were real men, until he came along and started stealing us from them...


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Gals, I think it's male pheromones that smell the best!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't like any particular kind of cologne or aftershave stuff...as long as it isn't overly applied...it should be suble....it should be present only when I am really close to him...not across the room...LOL...I am not really sensitive to scent...but I dated a guy once that didn't smell bad as far as dirt and sweat..but there was just something about his natural odor that was just "not pleasant"...didn't date him very long...LOL..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Personally, I like wearing Patchouli oil, and it seems to be one of my wife's favorites...


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

ldc said:


> Gals, I think it's male pheromones that smell the best!


Exactly...and it also contributes to chemistry....either you match or you don't...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess I divide the scent issue into two categories: There's the casual, gentle cologne scent that wafts out at you occasionally at parties or other gatherings with lots of people, and sometimes a subtle one will grab my attention. That's the one I spoke about in this thread earlier, because I thought that's what coup was asking about.

Then there's the far more intimate man scent of the person I'm with -- and that's an entirely different matter. Please, let nothing get in the way of that. I've cooled off more than one promising relationship on this issue alone. Not that they smelled bad -- they just didn't smell RIGHT. If the olfactory chemistry doesn't work, then call me shallow... it just can't work! 

For the ones that do work, wear cologne lightly, and only when we're going out -- to disguise that intoxicating elixir so no other woman can have it but me!  Otherwise, wear nothing at all. Cologne-wise, I mean. Naturally.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

For the science behind this issue:

"Our immune systems are coded for by a cluster of genes called the major histocompatibilty complex (MHC), and everyone, except if you have an identical twin, has a unique set of MHC genes. Your unique string of MHC genes are the genotype for your immune system, and your phenotype, the external manifestation of the genes for your immune system, is your body-odor! And your odorprint is as unique as your fingerprint.

In the now famous "T-shirt" experiments it was shown that specific women chose as most sexy and pleasant smelling T-shirts belonging to men who had immune systems that were different from their own. Because we all possess different MHC genes (and body-odor), for every woman a different set of men will be delicious smelling and others won't be. There's no Brad Pitt of body odor! A woman's nose not only responds to a man's body-odor in terms of his biological suitability, women actually find how a man smells to be the most important factor in their sexual attraction.

In two large studies we conducted to examine how important various physical and social status factors were for men and women when choosing a sexual partner, we discovered that above all other physical characteristics, women ranked a man's scent as the most important feature for determining whether she would be sexually interested in him.* How a man smelled was also more much important than any social status factor. And of all physical characteristics women preferred a man to be "better than average" in his body-odor than anything else. Women also found men who smelled great due to the fragrance they wore irresistible. In the words of one respondent: "If I'm with a guy who smells really good, nothing else about him seems to matter." So listen up men, it's real chemistry between you and your love interest and her nose is going to decide whether she'll let you be her Valentine tonight."

Gender differences in response to physical and social signals involved in human mate selection: The importance of smell for women. Evolution and Human Behavior, 23, 359-364.

~ST


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

simi-steading said:


>


PLEASE NO!!!! I teach 7th grade and they have NO clue how much is too much! Fortunately my son has outgrown the Axe phase. :yuck:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> PLEASE NO!!!! I teach 7th grade and they have NO clue how much is too much! Fortunately my son has outgrown the Axe phase. :yuck:


I have friends who are high school teachers and they get headaches from that stuff. The whole school seems to reek of it!.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Clean men smell nice, I hate all the stupid male deodorants, sprays, soaps and other crap. It sticks so darn bad! I've made my DH switch to my deodorant, his stuff just stinks to heck and back, I can hardly be in the same car as him! 

Just ask him what he uses, my brother had a nice cologne on once [wasn't sure if it was his deodorant, soap or what at the time] and I asked him what it was. Or have the women ask him and then tell you.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Ardie/WI said:


> I have friends who are high school teachers and they get headaches from that stuff. The whole school seems to reek of it!.


When I was in high school, one or two guys used it and it smelled fine. Now when a room full of guys wear it, it's unbearable!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And I wore Mennons after shave.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

No, please no Old Spice around me. My well hated BIL wore it and it makes me gag!

For me, I like the smell of a clean male body using a nice not-overwhelming cologne lightly. Something vanilla scented is good, but hard to find.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had to take off for the garden center today to get more topsoil. passed by this guy getting plants. OMG did he smell good! i thought of asking him what it was . he was about my age and was looking at me. in fact he watched me drive away. it was likely the smell of sheep manure that got to him because i had been working with it all day! ~Georgia.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I do not wear any kind of scented products, cant stand them.
My deodorant is even unscented, I don't even like being near anyone wearing a strong scent.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, that's pretty funny, doodle -- as you always are!! But that, I don't need a man for.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Patchouli oil
Frankincense and Myrrh 
Sweet Orange and Bergamot 
PLUS
Sunshine
Just enough to warm the skin, release the natural scent of a man, plus some well mixed essential oils.........

Extra bonus scents?
Sawdust, fresh cut grass, leather, the earthyness in a barn (not poo poo), fresh rain.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Fresh from a shower or bath is just right. No extra scents.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

I just put on a couple splashes of Hoppe's Gun Cleaner and the women love it.
I have to fight them off with a stick.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not single but I saw this thread and just HAVE to contribute.

The best smelling man is a good strong healthy one who showered in the morning and shaved using real shaving cream, washed his hair with good manly shampoo (such as Prell), put on clean clothes, and then worked outdoors for several hours and worked up a gentle sweat. No garlic, no beer the night before - nothing nasty coming out of his pores, just pure rugged manliness. Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

fffarmergirl - I have to agree about 'nothing nasty coming out of his pores'. Nothing nastier smelling than when a man sweats alcohol from his pores.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Onliest thing I shave with is water and a double edge gelliete blade. Hot and generally cold


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

And FBB, the only nastiness we see comes outta your fingertips (said with gentle teasing in mind...lol)

I guess I'm the lone real cologne lover, after discerning if the man smells right to me with nuttin' but his pheromones on.

I could not live without scented things I don't think: candles, flowers, cologne at times. However, I do know that living without scent in the country is the SAFEST thing to do, having had to give up perfume amongst the bees and the wasps when being out there. Winter was the only scent time I had...lol!

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Boy what is with you people?!?!?!

Not one of you thought.......










LOL!!!! I'm partial to horse and leather and outdoor scents myself, but every now and then a guy comes in to the store with such a great aftershave/cologne.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

No votes for WD-40? Gotta say, I'm shocked.
I just use my Old Spice sport body wash, or Gillette sport, followed by a QUICK spritz of Axe Phoenix, if I'm going out. Used to wear Stetson Country, but that just reminds me of an ex.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, see how much we missed you??? Even with porkers drooling and staring me in the face every single day, this still never crossed my mind!! ig:

It's marvelous to see you back and posting!! 



Tommyice said:


> Boy what is with you people?!?!?!
> 
> Not one of you thought.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wifes says she loves the fragrance of me after using WD-40 and Hoppe's #9.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm with those that can't stand much in the way of cologne. A subtle, spicy aftershave is very nice, but perfumes and colognes just make me very ill. I had to go into a highschool the other day; the halls reeked so badly of axe type stuff that I had to leave instead of attending the meeting!
A hint of English Leather or Old Spice will get my attention. Just a hint. No need to bathe in the stuff, that's just annoying and cloying.
To me, the best manly smells are WD40, woodsmoke, Hoppe's, and sawdust.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry ladies, but we men have no odors except for purity and innocence. It's kind of an undetectable scent trail that leads you to us. 

But I think I might find a use for WD-40 and Hoppes #9 in the shower now? Shucks, maybe I don't even need to shower? It's a little to warm for woodsmoke now? Howz bout some horse sweat and saddle leather?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

I'd forgotten all about English Leather..LOL..a dab of that or Old Spice revs up my engine from zero to 60 in less than 5 seconds..everything else just makes me sneeze..


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

PS...the bacon smell is for women! Makes me turn my beak into the breeze and curl my upper lip!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I was told once I smelled of cigarettes and coffee and that it was comforting.
I quit smoking, and a dozen years later the same woman took all my towels and said she needed to wash my stench off her.
I guess the answer is: "women are crazy, it doesn't matter what you smell like"


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCsNunGnqE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill try to be delicate. Concerning WD 40 and its various uses.

Neighbor came down today. Hes 68 or 9. We was getting my Troy Bilt Horse tiller belts put on it. In the process we used some WD 40. I likely said something to spark his remark. He asked didja ever use WD 40 on your toolS. I said no. I had done a lot of things and considered myself done with done the rest. WHY? Did I miss something? He said NO. U don't want to do that.
I said why? I thought that WD 40 was supposed to make things that were rusty to work again. He said, cause it BURNS. Best laugh ive had all year so far.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

A man can never smell better than right after a shower- maybe with just a little aftershave. Not too much. Clean manliness.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have decided a great smelling man smells like Polo with a mix of chain saw and trees thrown in.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the smell of Old spice on some men, but this one guy that I have no idea what he is wearing....but his smell makes me want to latch onto his neck. it's like a magnet to my face.....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Where"s Vicker? He smells like jello....LOL!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm here, and I just took a shower 
I actually just got my order from drugstore.com from the UPS driver today. I only use one scented product, Tom's of Maine Woodspice deodorant. It smells like pine needles and dirt, with a hint of sage. I gave up the Jello 
Then, I probably ought to check behind my ears, there could be some left over residue.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

vicker said:


> I'm here, and I just took a shower
> I actually just got my order from drugstore.com from the UPS driver today. I only use one scented product, Tom's of Maine Woodspice deodorant. It smells like pine needles and dirt, with a hint of sage. I gave up the Jello
> Then, I probably ought to check behind my ears, there could be some left over residue.


Love Tom's of Maine deodorant.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

For the aroma file, I splashed some black noir kiwi leather polish on my boots and thought that it smelled better than it needed to for boots. The little sponge on top has worn away so I have a mess. It must appear to the French because the bottle says Enrichi en Cire de Premiere Qualitie. I may whisper that tonight in my best faux French Accent and see what happens.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the smell that comes from days on end in the dez/woods/mountains with just bathing in the local water, no product(ok, maybe a wee bit of Dr Bronners). I start smellign the juniper, the sandstone, the saltyseaweed, the sage, the man sweat from honest effort, etc. Nothing better. 

No cologne smelly crap for me, I'll make you take a bath...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

wyld thang said:


> I like the smell that comes from days on end in the dez/woods/mountains with just bathing in the local water, no product(ok, maybe a wee bit of Dr Bronners). I start smellign the juniper, the sandstone, the saltyseaweed, the sage, the man sweat from honest effort, etc. Nothing better.
> 
> No cologne smelly crap for me, I'll make you take a bath...


My parents visited my ex wife and I when we had first built our cabin in WV. We didn't have indoor plumbing, and often bathed in the creek during warm weather. That night when we met my parents for dinner my mom commented on how good my wife smelled, and asked what she was wearing. My wife replied, creek water  I liked it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Old El Paso's Refried Beans . . . the 2nd time around?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

coup said:


> i have heard at least 3 women say that my brother in law is the best smelling man ever..........no way would a ask him..........


I bet any man with a shnozz like these two guys could probably smell so good they could trail like a prison farm blood hound. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Durante



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Thomas


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Jay, I wondered when somebody would get around to that...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

articow,

What can I say? I watch Make Room For Daddy most every weekday morning over morning coffee and this past week they aired episodes with Durante and Frankie Lane and there were big nose jokes on both days


----------



## Filson (May 22, 2013)

My wife goes nuts over me after I've been out doing some yard work and working up a sweat. Though I sometimes suspect she's just trying to entice me to get more stuff done around the house haha.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, whatever works, filson!


----------

